# Grizzly G0555 bandsaw blade tension problem



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello, was hoping someone with a G0555 can help me. Last year I installed a riser block and 105 inch blade but could not get the tension correct. I cranked the adjustment until the freakin spring was all the way tight but still coiuld not get the blade to tension enough. I thought if I loosened the collars that are on the tension adjustment rod and move them up it would alllow me to pull the upper wheel up even further. Well it did not work out. So here I am a year later and have removed the 105 inch blade and riser block and want to install a new 92.5 inch blade. The problem is since I have repositioned the collars around the adjustment rod I cant get my new smaller blade to tension correctly either. I can crank the handle until the spring is compressed all the way and the blade will not have enough tension on it. Can someone show me a photo of their tension mechanism on their G0555 so I can get an idea of where my collars should be.

Thanks.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jack,

I do not have that saw. But, I was wondering if you have the owner's manual. It looks like there are some pretty good pictures in figures 22 and 28 of this online version.

Good luck.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

These are pics of my GO555X, hope this helps


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so I just came back from looking at mine and I think I have a possible solution. Take the tension all the way down after releasing the handle. As you let the tension out, there is a square / rectangular nut that will slowly lower from the bottom of were the spring is located. When you loosen the tension, I have noticed that the square nut may not go back into it's slot. This will cause the spring to not take a load which will cause the blade not to tension properly. When you increase tension with the handle disengaged, take your free hand and place it on the square nut to make sure that it aligns back into its channel. Once it goes back into the channel force will start to be applied to the spring causing the red indicator to rise. You may need to re-adjust the square nut when it is out of its channel to realigned the tension. I would think that it needs to go up if it needs to be done, but I'm not sure. I hope this may solve your problem.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. I will give it a look in the morning and see if I cant get everything adjusted like in the photos.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

check the little round hickie on top and make sure it's not slipping.


----------



## BrooklineDave (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the G0555P with the riser kit and in order to tension the blade I basically have to tighten it until the spring is bottomed out. I have been looking at a replacement spring but the exchange/shipping/brokerage/taxes fees on a recent double bearing guide kit blew the price from $179US to $384CDN in my door, so I am reluctant to pay a crazy amount for a $20 spring from Carter…. that said you might me interested if you are NOT in Canada ;-}

and I will probably cave and order it next week.. ( I just found it at Lee Valley in Canada so will try it ASAP)

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-tension/cobra-coiltm


----------

